# Is my 5 gallon fish tank overcrowded?



## skela27 (Apr 25, 2016)

How many fish can I keep in a filtered, heated and planted 5 gallon tank?
I currently have an African dwarf frog, an algae eater and a male betta fish. They seem to be doing fine but is this too much? 
Thanks


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm always told my tanks are over crowded, but my water is always perfect. I kept 12-15 guppies in a 10gal along with a Cory and a couple dozen ghoast shrimp. but my tank was heavily planted with water sprite Java Moss bottle brush and sword plants. If you want to add anything I would try a couple ghoast shrimp to keep things clean *that's my secret * make sure you have live plants they are key to an easy to maintain aquarium.

I don't think you have too many fish in the tank but don't add anything unless you think your Betta will get along with it


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

What kind of "algae eater?" Theres hundreds of different species that eat algae, 
most need of them need more than 5 gallons


----------



## Euro (Nov 13, 2015)

If by "algae eater" you mean either the common pleco or CAE/SAE that most pet stores sell, they both get up to 24" and 11~" respectively so yes it is overcrowded putting it lightly. So I'd rehome him and get your ADF a friend and then you're good IMO, just keep up with your water changes cause frogs can be a little bit messy in their eating habits.


----------



## skela27 (Apr 25, 2016)

trilobite said:


> What kind of "algae eater?" Theres hundreds of different species that eat algae,
> most need of them need more than 5 gallons


The algae eater is a bronze cory


----------



## Euro (Nov 13, 2015)

skela27 said:


> The algae eater is a bronze cory


Still wont work in a 5 gallon, I'm afraid =\

1. They arent algae eaters, they need meat in their diet. some might pick at algae but they are by no means an algae eater.

2. They can get up to 2.5 inches roughly and they need to be in groups of 4 or more of the same species (I always say 6, but I think some people have gotten away with 4)

So they are more of a 15 gallon+ type of fish, IMO. If you want a cory for a 5 gallon, I highly suggest habrosus cories. they are tiny and active, basically miniature versions of the big cories XD 

Also, don't want to butt in, but if you did want to rehome your cory and could ship, I have a shoal of bronze cories and I would offer to take him in so you could get more 5 gallon appropriate cories :]


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I originally had 4 corys the only one to survive the first time is my big female. The second time I bought 4 more now I have one left from that bunch too sigh. I've noticed they can do alright in small numbers but are much happier in larger groups I need to get my 2 some more school mates ( they are now in a 35gal tank ) but I hate losing most of my fish right after I get them


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

That african dwarf frog needs some friends. They're very social animals and thrive in groups of 3+, 6+ is even better. I think a 10 gallon is really the best for them, but someone else should weigh in on that. The forum moderator RussellTheShihTzu is well versed in ADF care.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

"Overcrowding" is not just about bioload and water conditions. It is also about swim space needed. Betta, being slow swimmers with large fins, can live in smaller tanks. If people call a 10 gallon and its 20" footprint with a dozen or so active Fancy Guppies overcrowded they are correct. As they reach 2"+ at adulthood that many Fancy Guppies shouldn't be in anything less than a 20 long/30" aquarium. Even going by that archaic "1" of fish per gallon" there should be no more than five or six Fancy Guppies in a 10.
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+1100+1047&pcatid=1047



> How many fish can I keep in a filtered, heated and planted 5 gallon tank?
> I currently have an African dwarf frog, an algae eater and a male betta fish. They seem to be doing fine but is this too much?
> Thanks


The short answer is: A male Betta and five or six Micro/Nano fish such as the Habrosus Cory mentioned above. Another option would be six Celestial Pearl Danio. They are peaceful and tend to prefer the bottom area over the top. Or you could get one or two more ADF. No Bronze Cory as they get too big and as mentioned above, really need six for an adequate shoal and long-term health. People keep fewer but that's not taking into consideration what's best for the fish. And that, IMO, should be every aquarist's goal. 

African Dwarf Frogs can be kept in pairs but for best habitat there should be 3+. As Splashy Betta said: They are very social and should live in larger groups for security and long-term health. I have six ADF in a 10 gallon and they act completely different from when I just had Esmeralda and Clayton.

Can you post a photo of the entire tank? Doesn't matter if we see the residents. If we knew the type and how much planting it is easier to make suggestions.

Welcome to the Forum! :wave:


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

*corys in a 5 gallon*

Yeah, keeping corys in a 5 gallon is tough. I had a shoal of three-line (false julii) in a 10 gallon, but the bronze corys grow MUCH larger. You really need a different tank if you want to keep bronze corys. I'll echo the sentiment for a 30 gallon on that. Also, if the folks at the store told you a cory was an algae eater...well you've just learned why the folks at the store tend to drive us nuts here. 

It's wonderful that you are seeking advice and there is much to be learned here!


----------



## skela27 (Apr 25, 2016)

NorthernLights said:


> Yeah, keeping corys in a 5 gallon is tough. I had a shoal of three-line (false julii) in a 10 gallon, but the bronze corys grow MUCH larger. You really need a different tank if you want to keep bronze corys. I'll echo the sentiment for a 30 gallon on that. Also, if the folks at the store told you a cory was an algae eater...well you've just learned why the folks at the store tend to drive us nuts here.
> 
> It's wonderful that you are seeking advice and there is much to be learned here!


I returned the other cory and got a salt and pepper cory but now I'm wondering if maybe I should get another African dwarf frog so that the other one isn't so lonely?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

What is in the tank now? One Betta, one ADF and one Cory?

To provide the best care Cory need a minimum of six for a shoal. Shoaling fish are social and need the contact of other members of their species for security and long-term best health. People keep fewer but it's not what's best for the species.

To provide the best care for your pets you need to return the Cory and get an ADF.


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

skela27 said:


> I returned the other cory and got a salt and pepper cory but now I'm wondering if maybe I should get another African dwarf frog so that the other one isn't so lonely?


The salt and pepper cory gets just as big as that bronze. Neither will work for you.


----------



## Rennie Sky (Feb 27, 2016)

cousiniguana said:


> The salt and pepper cory gets just as big as that bronze. Neither will work for you.


Common names can get confusing. Peppered Cory (_corydoras paletus_)
do get as large as most "standard" Cory.

A Salt and Pepper Cory is actually the common name for one of the dwarves, _Corydoras Habrosus_. Average adult size is only 3/4 of an inch. They are mostly bottom dwellers like most Cory.

The fish called Pygmy or dwarf Cory,_Corydoras pygmaeus_, gets maybe a bit bigger, but acts less like other Cory and spends more time midrange.

Regardless, no Cory should be kept alone, they *need* a shoal. As to whether a small shoal of Salt and Pepper would be OK in a 5 gallon if the frog was returned, I'll leave that up to people with experience with these small tanks. Until my recent Betta obsession, most of my tanks were 27+. So I'm totally learning there.

If Russell says it's not enough room for a shoal of even Habrosus, I'd take her word for it.


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

Rennie Sky said:


> Common names can get confusing. Peppered Cory (_corydoras paletus_)
> do get as large as most "standard" Cory.
> 
> A Salt and Pepper Cory is actually the common name for one of the dwarves, _Corydoras Habrosus_. Average adult size is only 3/4 of an inch. They are mostly bottom dwellers like most Cory.
> ...


You're so right. I also wasn't paying enough attention to details.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have five Habrosus in each of my 5.5 with a Betta. They are so small five or six easily fit in a five IF the only tank mate is the Betta.


----------



## aaronjohn (Dec 14, 2017)

*My 5-gallon fish tank*

A few months ago I bought a Fluval Spec V Aquarium (5-gallon), after reviewing from https://fishboxpro.com/best-fish-tank/best-5-gallon-fish-tank/, this site. I originally had 5 guppies 5 neon tetras 2 plates and 2 shrimp in my tank and they had no problem with ammonia or anything they have been in my tank for 4 months.


----------

